# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  US Gearing Up For Attack On Iran?

## GunnyFreedom

http://www.therightperspective.org/2...ttack-on-iran/

US Gearing Up For Attack On Iran?
5
tweets
retweet
The US Navy has shipped hundreds of bunker-buster bombs to the British Island of Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean for what many believe will be a military attack on Iran.

Scotlands Sunday Herald confirms the US government signed a contract in January to transport 10 ammunition containers to the island. According to a cargo manifest from the US Navy, this included 387 Blu bombs used for blasting hardened or underground structures.

The Herald reported back in 2007 that stealth bomber hangers on the island, which has been used by the US military in an agreement with Britain since 1971, are being readied to handle the special explosives.

They are gearing up totally for the destruction of Iran, said Dan Plesch, director of the Centre for International Studies and Diplomacy at the University of London, co-author of a recent study on US preparations for an attack on Iran. US bombers are ready today to destroy 10,000 targets in Iran in a few hours, he added.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I know we've seen this thread title on here before, but this is really a new development...

----------


## pcosmar

> *“US bombers are ready today to destroy 10,000 targets in Iran in a few hours,*


An arrogant and optimistic statement.
It is not like Iran is unprepared for this, nor are they relying on ancient Soviet technology.

I hope this is all just hype and loud mouth talk. It would be a monumentally stupid thing to do.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> An arrogant and optimistic statement.
> It is not like Iran is unprepared for this, nor are they relying on ancient Soviet technology.
> 
> I hope this is all just hype and loud mouth talk. It would be a monumentally stupid thing to do.


Not the least of reasons for which it would really really piss Russia off -- and Russia is stronger than people think.  If we launch against Iran, it may well trigger a fulfillment of biblical prophecy as Russia says "Fugit, we'd had enough of this shyt" and bulldozes in from the North filling out Iraq AND Iran.  

Our boys are the best in the world, but Russia does not have the troop and material fatigue like we do.

----------


## pcosmar

> Not the least of reasons for which it would really really piss Russia off -- and Russia is stronger than people think.  If we launch against Iran, it may well trigger a fulfillment of biblical prophecy as Russia says "Fugit, we'd had enough of this shyt" and bulldozes in from the North filling out Iraq AND Iran.  
> 
> Our boys are the best in the world, but Russia does not have the troop and material fatigue like we do.


Neither does China, and they have ties there too. But I think, from what I have read of Iranian Home grown Defense Industry, and the ability to track Stealth, they are well prepared on their own.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Neither does China, and they have ties there too. But I think, from what I have read of Iranian Home grown Defense Industry, and the ability to track Stealth, they are well prepared on their own.


Well, and this sounds like a sick joke but it's not -- "Gog" and "Magog" were the ancient names for Russia and China; and the worldly sign of the advancing apocalypse is supposed to be Gog and Magog pushing past the Euphrates.  If this does happen, I wonder what the Christian Right is going to make of the fact that it was their pet philosophy what triggered the apocalypse???

----------


## paulitics

They are going to need a war after these unconstitutional bills are passed.   There needs to be a war to silence dissent, and to get the conservatives riled up about something other than healthcare, and the upcoming green distopia.

----------


## pcosmar

> Well, and this sounds like a sick joke but it's not -- "Gog" and "Magog" were the ancient names for Russia and China; and the worldly sign of the advancing apocalypse is supposed to be Gog and Magog pushing past the Euphrates.  If this does happen, I wonder what the Christian Right is going to make of the fact that it was their pet philosophy what triggered the apocalypse???


Well, 
That is a whole nother aspect. But on that line,,
There are 2 battles of Armageddon in the book. The players are described.
The US is NOT a player.

I had hoped it would be that we chose to stay out of it (Non-intervention), But it could be that we will not be Able to. (collapse or defeat).
Regardless of how, We are not a player in some events yet to come.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Well, 
> That is a whole nother aspect. But on that line,,
> There are 2 battles of Armageddon in the book. The players are described.
> The US is NOT a player.
> 
> I had hoped it would be that we chose to stay out of it (Non-intervention), But it could be that we will not be Able to. (collapse or defeat).
> Regardless of how, We are not a player in some events yet to come.


Well, the battle of Mt Meggido (Armageddon) takes place AFTER Gog and Magog have pushed south; so there is a real possibility that suffering an overwhelming defeat plus being bankrupted by Russia and China we are forced to retread home and watch from afar the crapstorm that WE started as a kind of justice.  That would actually fit, too.

----------


## RedStripe

lmao @ this prophecy stuff. 

Anyway, these "developments" are probably being leaked, and are either intended as a subtle threat to Iran's political establishment or are intended to prepare the American public (mostly the foreign policy political establishment) for an attack or to test the reaction, domestically, to the news of a potential strike, or all of the above.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> lmao @ this prophecy stuff. 
> 
> Anyway, these "developments" are probably being leaked, and are either intended as a subtle threat to Iran's political establishment or are intended to prepare the American public (mostly the foreign policy political establishment) for an attack or to test the reaction, domestically, to the news of a potential strike, or all of the above.


Laugh as you like, but when it starts going down I'd recommend keeping an open and rational mind.  Irrational denial of happening fulfillment is just as bad as irrational belief of false impending fulfillment.  If you wait until the Mt of Olives splits in two to even consider the possibility of it, you might find yourself on the wrong side of the chasm.

As it stands, you don't stage munitions for diplomacy value.  Once the staging of munitions begins, the saber rattling is usually over.

----------


## The Patriot

> lmao @ this prophecy stuff. 
> 
> Anyway, these "developments" are probably being leaked, and are either intended as a subtle threat to Iran's political establishment or are intended to prepare the American public (mostly the foreign policy political establishment) for an attack or to test the reaction, domestically, to the news of a potential strike, or all of the above.


This.

----------


## pcosmar

> lmao @ this prophecy stuff. 
> 
> Anyway, these "developments" are probably being leaked, and are either intended as a subtle threat to Iran's political establishment or are intended to prepare the American public (mostly the foreign policy political establishment) for an attack or to test the reaction, domestically, to the news of a potential strike, or all of the above.


Well as a believer I have watched that area of the world for years with interest. Seeing how events unfold, and expecting certain things to happen, but unsure how they will actually play out.

As an amateur tactician I also observe the military actions, both success and failure.

Tactically (attacking Iran) it is a stupid thing to do., but that seems the course that is set. 
I am merely observing, and preparing for the $#@!storm to come.

----------


## noxagol

> If this does happen, I wonder what the Christian Right is going to make of the fact that it was their pet philosophy what triggered the apocalypse???


I thought that is what they wanted?

----------


## pcosmar

> I thought that is what they wanted?


Sadly, some do want it. Not all by any means.
I do not, but I expect it. I would hope to delay it as long as possible.

----------


## RedStripe

> Laugh as you like, but when it starts going down I'd recommend keeping an open and rational mind.  Irrational denial of happening fulfillment is just as bad as irrational belief of false impending fulfillment.  If you wait until the Mt of Olives splits in two to even consider the possibility of it, you might find yourself on the wrong side of the chasm.




Tell me more about nostradamus, revelations mumbo-jumbo, the mayan calendar, etc.

----------


## Juan McCain

> . . .
> There are 2 battles of Armageddon in the book. The players are described.
> The US is NOT a player.


But I think they are using a different playbook.

The base at Diego Garcia was renamed Thunder Cove - the island is really pretty small.
http://www.defendamerica.mil/article...072606ls1.html

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Tell me more about nostradamus, revelations mumbo-jumbo, the mayan calendar, etc.


You tell me bout the Logitech game-pad controller interface that Cheney and Rumsfeld used to fly missiles into WTC7

----------


## RedStripe

> You tell me bout the Logitech game-pad controller interface that Cheney and Rumsfeld used to fly missiles into WTC7


Never claimed to have knowledge about that subject.  Seriously I want you to tell me what I need to watch out for, you know, with respect to the end times and such.

----------


## Krugerrand

> lmao @ this prophecy stuff. 
> 
> Anyway, these "developments" are probably being leaked, and are either intended as a subtle threat to Iran's political establishment or are intended to prepare the American public (mostly the foreign policy political establishment) for an attack or to test the reaction, domestically, to the news of a potential strike, or all of the above.


spot on.

----------


## Pete_00

Iranians are not "Baghdad Bob", they have been learning, planning and preparing for decades. The recent wars around them also provided great military leasons. 

I beleive Iran already has nuclear weapons...the ones that are in Israel, they use Israel own nukes against them. They will launch such a massive conventional assault against Israel by BRAVE freedom fighters that Israel will have no choice but to use some kind of tactical nukes and/or chemical and biological weapons, and once they do it "the cat is out of the bag". And i trully beleive they are insane enough to use the "Samson Option" if they fell that everything is lost, they launch nukes at Russia and China, Russia and China fire back, their colony in North-America fires back at Russia and China, Russia and China will fire back at the Colony. 

Even if this scenario of Thermonuclear War doesnt play out we will have such a massive economic chaos that a Communist v2.0 "revolution" will happen (maybe thats the plan no?). 

I see a very small possibility that this is all fear mongering to control people but its a very very small possibility.

Some people will say this is nonsense because they are afraid of the ugly truth.

Many people have been warning us for decades about this but nobody listened.

PS - And how will the Noam Chomsky´s of the World (aka professional liars) sell us the "war for oil" bullsh*t? They wont, this is one of the reasons i think this will be a History Changing event, because not even their controlled oposition BS will not work anymore they will have to make sure that they are in complete control after the smoke settles.

----------


## pcosmar

Just a couple, but there are many more.
http://www.defencetalk.com/iran-air-...n-s-300-24097/
http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/blogs...9-1c834b215f9b

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Never claimed to have knowledge about that subject.  Seriously I want you to tell me what I need to watch out for, you know, with respect to the end times and such.


Nor have I ever claimed knowledge of Nostradamus predicting the Mayans in 2012, but then, that was kind of my point.

As for the bit that I DO have experience with, look for the Russian and Chinese armies to come crossing the Euphrates river.

At that point be on watch for some really unexpected stuff to start happening.  For example, Russia and China have no rational reason whatsoever that I can think of to invade Israel, and yet the prophecy suggests that they will do just that.

Therefore, if Russia and China DO happen to invade Israel, despite the fact that they have no real rational reason to do so that we can think of, that event would be so weird unnecessary and utterly pointless that it would be time to start looking at this stuff with an open mind.

The intelligence trigger will be if they gather themselves into a valley beside Mount Meggido in preparation to sack Jerusalem.  If that happens, and then further if something terribly unexpected (and frankly, utterly bizarre) befalls them to pretty much wipe out the whole of both of their armies in that valley in one fell swoop, that's the trigger that should tell you that biblical prophecy is unfolding.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> http://www.therightperspective.org/2...ttack-on-iran/
> 
> US Gearing Up For Attack On Iran?
> 5
> tweets
> retweet
> The US Navy has shipped hundreds of bunker-buster bombs to the British Island of Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean for what many believe will be a military attack on Iran.
> 
> Scotlands Sunday Herald confirms the US government signed a contract in January to transport 10 ammunition containers to the island. According to a cargo manifest from the US Navy, this included 387 Blu bombs used for blasting hardened or underground structures.
> ...


I really hope you're wrong.  For one thing, Iran looks like a really beautiful place, and I'd like to visit there some time.  Despite popular belief, it's not just a big desert... comparing Iran to Iraq would be like comparing USA to Mexico.

Tehran:


Tehran in winter:


Lots more photos here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861618
Everybody should take a look at these to see what the US is threatening to destroy.

For another thing, read up on the Iranian military: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armed_F...public_of_Iran
Again, comparing Iran to Iraq is like comparing USA to Mexico.

And if the US military just starts bombing the hell out of Iran, it's going to wake up the Basij: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basij
Iran's 545,000 military personnel could grow to 13 million almost overnight.  Then they just have to arm them.  If they offer oil to China and/or Russia for protection and/or military equipment, it could be the start of WWIII.

----------


## Philhelm

I seriously doubt we will attack Iran any time soon, although I would not be surprised if we end up at war with Iran eventually.  For the moment, I think it's merely intimidation and bluster.  For instance, I have just ETS'd out of the Army Reserve.  During my time in IRR, I had to maintain contact with a retention NCO from time to time.  He had stated that stop-loss was no longer in effect, and that Reservists in IRR would not be deployed if the end of the deployment would exceed the date of ETS.  I'd imagine that if a plan to attack Iran was considered, that they wouldn't just let their soldiers leave the service like that.  Granted, the government is pretty stupid, but when it comes to killing people and wrecking things, they are pretty damned clever.  On the other hand, a war with Iran would be a diabolically cunning method of withdrawing from Iraq and Afghanistan...

In any case, let us hope the government's thirst for blood is quenched at the moment.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I thought that is what they wanted?


I have no doubt that some do, and that is a problem. It is one thing to be excited to live at the time that TEOTWAWKI actually unfolds, it is another thing entirely to *want* the see untold misery visited upon man by evil men for the sake of precipitating those events. 

To put it into terms easier to understand, it is very heart-warming to see a man who has been brutally attacked heal, recover, and move on with a stronger resolve in his life from the experience. It is, however, wicked and sinful to want / hope / pray / facilitate a man to be brutally attacked in the hopes of a heart-warming outcome.

----------


## jmdrake

While I know some here don't like Alex Jones, he has a very good take on Bible prophecy.  Even if *you* don't believe it, some of the people pulling the strings believe it except they think Lucifer is the "good guy".  Just look at the way the whole "one world economy" scheme is lining up.  It's straight out of Revelation 13.

----------


## Old Ducker

And it continues: 

Tehran aiding al Qaeda links, Petraeus says

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...petraeus-says/

It's a repeat of Iraq.  Demonization, sanctions, manufactured threats, then war.  I can't decide whether economic collapse would forstall it or render it inevitable.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> While I know some here don't like Alex Jones, he has a very good take on Bible prophecy.  Even if *you* don't believe it, some of the people pulling the strings believe it except they think Lucifer is the "good guy".  Just look at the way the whole "one world economy" scheme is lining up.  It's straight out of Revelation 13.


Where do you find "one world economy" in Revelations 13?
http://www.bartleby.com/108/66/13.html

----------


## pcosmar

> Where do you find "one world economy" in Revelations 13?
> http://www.bartleby.com/108/66/13.html


16 	And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:
17 	and that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.

----------


## jmdrake

> 16 	And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:
> 17 	and that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.


^This.  The only way a power could stop anyone from "buying or selling" unless they had the "mark" is through a global cashless or electronically tracked economy.  In the 1970s the old folks at church used to warn about this.  I kind of believed in then but thought "How could that possibly happen?"  Now the technological and legal framework is pretty much in place.  (Patriot Act compliance already tracks buying and selling at a certain level).  But it easily be implemented on a lower level as this ACLU commercial illustrates. 

YouTube - Ordering Pizza in the Future

Again, it could all be "self fulfilling prophecy".  But some people seem intent on running the apocalyptic playbook if nothing else.

----------

